# my deadbeat dad gets 50%?



## son of mom&deadbeat (Dec 29, 2011)

my mom has sobered up & realized she doesn't love my dad anymore. he hasn't worked for the past 2-3 years & when he was working he earned way less then her. he was never there for me as a father(physically he was there, but not supportavly, never came to any games, contests, concerts, etc.) he apologizes by pointing out what u did wrong EX:"I'm sorry that you're mad i didn't take the trash out... i digress. that is to simply say he's a overall a vile person.(a drunk) 

I'm too old to care for this man who neglected me for the past 12 years, & my mom has gotten tiered of it as well. she wants a divorce but he doesn't want to settle it out of court, if she goes to court she is going to go into debt if they split the assets 50/50.

science he hasn't earned a dime in the past 2-3 years is he still entitled to the 50%?

US FL resident <--if it matters


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep. Sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No offense, but it's the same for a lot of guys out there too. And it's partially your moms fault for not haying out some boundaries. Plus the fact that he might have been unemployed for a couple of years, but he contributed before that, no?

And finally, assets are distributed 50/50, but only after liabilities are taken care of. So your dad should walk away with the same amount as your mom.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## son of mom&deadbeat (Dec 29, 2011)

really... yes it sucks... the only thing he would want is the couch, the tv, and a beer... but he's stubborn & intends to make us suffer for his faults.


----------



## son of mom&deadbeat (Dec 29, 2011)

he contributed about half of what mom earned.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, sorry you are going through this. How old are you, if I may ask?


----------



## son of mom&deadbeat (Dec 29, 2011)

so he earned about $9 an hour & she earned like $20(whatever an E.R. nurse earns) we now have two mortgages on the house,she cant keep paying that.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

son of mom&deadbeat said:


> so he earned about $9 an hour & she earned like $20(whatever an E.R. nurse earns) we now have two mortgages on the house,she cant keep paying that.
> 
> I am 19 now.


Yeah, and I make about 8x what my wife makes, and she'll get half the equity in our house. I don't begrudge her that. That's the way the law works, for both genders. If she's lucky, she won't have o pay spousal support, but I wouldn't count on that.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## son of mom&deadbeat (Dec 29, 2011)

I am 19 now. would have moved out sometime later 2012, but now worry that my mom would need help in some ways(emotionally, financially)


----------



## son of mom&deadbeat (Dec 29, 2011)

so what you are all saying(if i can hear you) is to let it work itself out... ok. good luck to you all & to myself & my family...hopefully.

strange thing is i still love him... even though he IS an @ss.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My father was probably one of the biggest ass-holes ever. And I loved him as well.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

son of mom&deadbeat said:


> so what you are all saying(if i can hear you) is to let it work itself out... ok. good luck to you all & to myself & my family...hopefully.
> 
> strange thing is i still love him... even though he IS an @ss.


He may be an @ss, but he's still your dad. So its not so strange to feel that way. Maybe this will be the kick in his pants he needs to get his life in order. And maybe it will let your mom move on to a good relationship that she deserves.

You didn't respond to one thing I said though (although I didn't ask it as a question). Your dad will only get half the assets after the liabilities are dealt with. Do you think there will be any assets left after the debts are taken care of? If there's more debt than assets, your father will be at least partially responsible for those as well. At least, he would be up here.

In any case, your mom is lucky to have your support. Good on you!

Oh, and my advice is that your mom get the best lawyer she can afford. She may have obligations to her STBXH, but she's also got rights, and a good lawyer can help protect her.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

